
Unvaccinated Oregon boy, 6, nearly dies of tetanus, racks up $1M in bills - smacktoward
https://www.oregonlive.com/health/2019/03/unvaccinated-oregon-boy-6-nearly-dies-of-tetanus-racks-up-1-million-in-bills.html
======
ChrisGranger
> However, knowing all of that, the CDC noted that the parents of the child
> chose not to give him a second dose of the vaccine or any other recommended
> immunizations.

Unbelievable. Their child suffered for almost two months because he hadn't
been vaccinated, and they were obviously OK with all the other necessary
medications and procedures the little guy needed to survive, yet they _still_
refuse to vaccinate...

~~~
DrScump
I think they meant that the parents chose to not proceed with vaccinations
after age 2 months, not that they continue to not vaccinate.

Tetanus is different in that there is no "herd immunity" benefit since it is
not transmitted person to person.

